# Can new kittens make my house cats sick?



## mycatshmee (Aug 23, 2009)

I currently have two indoor only cats Shmee and Goose. Shmee was a stray I found as a kitten and Goose was a woops born kitten from a friend. 

After building a new barn and moving my horses I started to notice 4 legged friends that were eating my horse feed instead of cheese like they are supposed to. I thought about getting a barn cat to help with the mice but hadn't gotten around to it. 

So flash forward to today, a friend and I were driving home from a trail ride and we see a sign "Free Kittens need home ASAP" 

Me being a sucker and her being an enabler ... we pulled over and took 2 tabby males. 

They've always been inside kittens and the owner had both parents in the house. They did mention that they let the momma out every now and then (hence the pregnancy). They are 10 weeks old and are litter trained

We took the kittens back to my friends barn and gave them each a combo vaccine (friend has 20 barn cats that she's rescued or have wondered there so she happened to have left over vaccines) and gave them a few dunks in Dawn because they had some fleas (which is sorta yucky since they were living in the house). We also put Frontline on them when they were dry. 

So I have them here now in a wire dog crate since they are too small to go to the barn but I want to make sure they won't make my house cats sick. Shmee and Goose are vaccinated but not for everything since they don't go outside. 

Am I pretty safe or should I get these kittens the heck outta here? 

Oh... and I'll post pics as soon as I get a chance!


----------



## ladylilith (Sep 25, 2008)

If they have upper respiratory infections they will spread it to your kitties. You should have them checked at the vet for FIV/FeLV just in case too. I wouldn't introduce them to your cats until you're sure they're completely healthy.


----------

